# Bild flackert beim scrollen - Bildschirmfrequenz?



## Tixiland (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich gerade mein die alten Daten meines rechners gelöscht und das Betriebssystem Windows XP neu aufgelegt hab, flackert mein Bildschrim beim scrollen mit der Maus. Auch beim Verscheiben von Fenstern entstehen abgehackte Grafiken. Flash wird allerdings optimal abgespielt!
Habt ihr ne Idee woran das liegen kann? Grafikkarte, Bildschrimfrequenz?
Wie könnte ich das beheben

Vielen Dank und noch ein schönes Fest,
Tixi


----------



## DerSiebte (23. Dezember 2008)

Morgen!

Meiner Meinung nach stimmt was mit dem Grafiktreiber nicht?!
Hast du denn aktuelsten Treiber?

Gruss
DerSiebte


----------



## djbergo (23. Dezember 2008)

Japp, einfach mal GraKa neu Installieren oder Updaten.

Wenn du nur eine OnBoard GraKa hast, Update mal dein komplettes Board


----------



## chmee (23. Dezember 2008)

Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten : Aktueller Treiber ist Pflicht.

Hast Du einen TFT ? Ist dieser uU per VGA-Kabel angeschlossen ? Dann könnte das Umdrehen der Synchronisation-Polarität was bringen. In Nvidia-Treibern "benutzerspezifische Auflösungen -> manuell"

Da Du aber auch von abgehackten Bildern im Browser sprichst, hab ich die Vermutung, dass da was Anderes nicht funktionieren will. Schon mal einen anderen Browser versucht ? Passiert sowas auch im Explorer und in anderen Programmen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Tixiland (23. Dezember 2008)

ja danke. Hab grad versucht einen Treiberupdate meine Grafikkarte i :	"ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26-X)" zu machen. Allerdings nimmt der PC die Software bzw. die Installation nicht an. Ich sollte mir erst Fram.net 2.0 runterladen und dann weiter...
Allerdings funftioniert es immer noch nicht mit der Installation. Woran kann das denn liegen?
Merci!
Tixi


----------



## PC Heini (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüss Dich

Ich vermute mal, dass die Installation in der Registry hängen bleibt. Nicht immer kann ein Registryeintrag überschrieben werden. ( Treiberleichen ). Ich würde jetzt mal nen Registrycleaner durchlaufen lassen. Zuvor aber die Graka im Gerätemanager deinstallieren und mit dem Win Standardtreiber arbeiten. Nach erfolgtem Löschen der erforderlichen Dateien kannste dann nochmals probieren, den Treiber zu installieren.
Hab ich auch schon so gemacht und hat hingehauen.


----------

